# Wrong Letters



## Dahling1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sometimes When I Type Something The Wrong Letters Appear. Not At All What I Type. What Has Happened? I Rebooted, So It's Working Now.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Did you resolve the issue?


----------



## Dahling1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Not resolved yet. I happens sporadically. Lately, I'll be asking a question on GOOGLE and when I look up it looks like jibberish. It's not until I reboot. that it corrects itself.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Possibly some program is running in the background and switching the layout to Dvorak keyboard.
Another possibility is that the screen is set as a touchscreen and as you progress through the day it sences motion on the screen.
Next time it happens write down a half dozen letters that you type and the resulting screen letters and post that info here.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

As Knotbored mentioned is possible that a program running in the background is causing the issue.

If I were you I would try to prevent 3rd parties programs to run in the background.

For testing porpuses you could prevent 3rd parties program to load by clearing "Load Start up Items" from "MSConfig/Selective Startup". ( Start/Run/Msconfig <enter>)

If that resolve the issue, then I can walk you through how to achieve the same steps by clearing the RUN keys in the registry etc..


----------



## Dahling1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Here's What I Did And I Hope It Has Cleared It Up For Good, But One Never Knows....i Did A System Restore To A Week Ago. So Far So Good; However, I Am Having Trouble Figuring How To Clear The 3rd Party Programs On Start Up. When I Press Start On This Computer, There Is Not A Run Like On Others I've Had.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

You can clean up the Startup folders for all Users "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup" and the Run/RunOnce/RunOnce Keys in the registry to prevent 3rd parties programs from loading.

Before you perform any steps , I suggest that you run HijackThis and post the logs. So we can take a look at which files are loading and then direct you how to delete them.

Download HijackThis from http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/_download/HiJackThis.zip

Save and unzip the program
Run HijackThis.exe
Press "Scan" button.
When done the "Scan" button will change to "Save Log", press that.
Save the log as a text file.
In step 3 below, you'll need to copy and paste the contents of this log to a post here.


----------



## stormyonell (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are in a corporate enviornment, the RUN command may have been removed from the start menu by your IT dept. There is nothing you can, or should do about that!

If not, to restore the run command to the start menu copy the text below, paste it into notepad, and save the file and runfix.reg. Double click the file, and say Yes to the prompt for adding the infomation to the registry.

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoRun"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoRun"=dword:00000000


----------

